# More Luft '46 again!



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

*More Luft '46 again! RS Models Hs132C*

This ne RS Models' 1/72 Henschel Hs132C. Apparently the differences between the A, B and C versions were the engines to be used. RS provided plastic parts for the A's BMW oo3 and the B's Jumo 004, and this kit of the C came with resin parts for the He S 011 engine. The nacelles halves didn't fit together well, and needed sanding and shaping.

The C version was planned to have two additional cannon, but the kit (which is basically the B kit plus resin parts) didn't have them. I scraped a couple of extra cannon troughs on the nose as best I could.

For this one, I was thinking a staffel of KG51 assigned a coastal anti-shipping role somewhere on the North Sea. I tried a wraparound RLM 74/75 splinter scheme on the fuselage, with bright RLM78 desert azure under the empennage.

I stole a BT400 torpedo bomb from another kit.

Despite a .45 slug behind the cockpit and a 9mm slug in the engine, the dern thing wouldn't stand on its nosewheel. Hence the little bitty support rod under the torp fin.


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

Go ahead - try to bail out...dare ya!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

A rare period photo of this very plane attacking a convoy!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Mo pics:
RS Henschel Hs132C


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Cool. Love seeing Luft 46 subjects.


----------

